# September winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner.....CHAMP! Congratulations on a great win. And your prize is....that you get to pick next month's topic. So let us know what your choice is.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulation!!!awesome shot!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a cool photo!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great feeling that is to just be going with the wave like that. You totally captured that feeling. Good job, great picture


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Easily one of my favorite pics...I would frame it (if it were Tysen!)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Great picture!! Priceless actually.


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Great pic and congrats!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats ! Great photo.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats Champ!!! All were great pictures and it was the hardest picture of the month yet.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a great picture!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- that is an incredible capture! Great photo.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats, love that shot !!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*That is the coolest pic ever!!*


----------



## Ollie'sWorld (Jul 10, 2008)

love it! a fantastic shot!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Exceptional photo!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow. what an awesome pic! The elusive marine retriever caught during the rare body surfing behavior.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow fantastic photo congratulations.


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

Amazing Picture! Congrats!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! :wavey:

How about a "Lazy Days" theme next? Photos of your goldens sleeping or just relaxing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very well deserved win with that awesome shot. That is a once in lifetime photograph.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Great photo! Congratulations!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Well deserved! Congratulations!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Champ said:


> Thank you everyone!! :wavey:
> 
> How about a "Lazy Days" theme next? Photos of your goldens sleeping or just relaxing.


That sounds great "lazy days" it will be.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

that's a really, really nice picture - both the subject and the quality of the photo.
champ just seems to be lazily tooling around in that wave. I guess he is really comfortable in the ocean????????


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

coppers-mom said:


> that's a really, really nice picture - both the subject and the quality of the photo.
> champ just seems to be lazily tooling around in that wave. I guess he is really comfortable in the ocean????????


It may appear that way but in less than 2 seconds he was being swept away by the wave. The waves that day were crazy. Want to know what happened next? Take a look at the photos below. He still had a great time :


----------

